# Kann keine DatagramPackets versenden von einem Jar Archiv



## VdA (29. Sep 2006)

hallo 
ich habe ein Problem mit jar Files - oder mit DatagramPackets oder mit beidem
Ich habe ein Chat Programm geschrieben das DatagramPackets  verwendet funktioniert alles Perfekt nur nicht wenn ich alles in ein Jar file Packe
Weiß jemand eine Lösung :?:


----------



## Campino (29. Sep 2006)

Gibt es denn aus dem Jarfile heraus eine Exception/Fehlermeldung? Wo genau liegt das Problem? Wie äußert sich "funktioniert nicht"?

Hast du mal überprüft, ob im Jarfile die aktuellsten Versionen aller Klassen sind? z.B. Eclipse hat bei mir in der Vergangenheit schonmal vergessen bestimmt Klassen in einen Jarfile zu packen...vorzugsweise die main-Klassen kP warum...
(Ein Jarfile ist ein zip-Archiv, also einfach mal öffnen und gucken was da ist  )


----------



## VdA (29. Sep 2006)

Es gibt bei mir kein Commando Fenster deswegen hab ich mich für die jar Files entschieden
aber leider Kommt dann auch keine ExceptionMeldung :cry: 
funktioniert nich äußert sich mit die Nachricht kommt nicht an.
Ich hab auch probiert die Classen nochmal reinzupacken 
kommt immer noch nich an


----------



## Campino (30. Sep 2006)

Teste das mal auf einem System, wo es eine Konsole gibt. Unter Windows erhälst du diese immer, indem du auf Start->Ausführen gehtst, in das Feld cmd eingibst und dann den OK-Button druckst.


----------



## VdA (1. Okt 2006)

Lol :shock: 
es lag nich an der jar Datei sondern an einer IIOException weil er das bild nich finden konnte dadurch hat er das ganze abgebrochen und wieder von vorne angefangen
Danke für die Hilfe


----------

